# Trueman on the Reformation - free seminary course



## reaganmarsh (Feb 17, 2017)

Greetings PB brethren,

Carl Trueman's video course on the Reformation is available for free, along with his syllabus and bibliography, here: https://blogs.thegospelcoalition.or...-course-with-carl-trueman-on-the-reformation/

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 17, 2017)

This is fantastic. I've been listening to this on iTunes but this would be a great Sunday School resource to show the videos. They'd need to be broken up a bit because of the length but, although intended for Seminary students, Trueman is very engaging and I think all ages would benefit from this.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 17, 2017)

Rich, I agree! It is amazing to me the amount and quality of resources freely available via the web today.


----------

